# Decorating Behind a Toilet Tank



## john4153 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am not really decorating behind a toilet tank. Here is the problem. It is a log home and every wall is finished in rough sawn cedar. Boiled linseed oil was used as a natural finish for all wood surfaces. That looks nice, but behind the toilet tank, dust collects and can't be easily wiped off because of the rough surface.

I am looking for a clever and/or artistic solution. My thoughts so far are to place a smooth panel (like stainless, acrylic, or glass) that is smaller in outline than the tank and would allow easy removal of dust. Alternatively, I have thought of sanding/scraping the cedar behind just the tank and putting a clear, smoother finish on it. 

Any ideas or preferences? Fortunately, the house is almost dust free, compared to a city home. 

John


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

john4153 said:


> I am looking for a clever and/or artistic solution. My thoughts so far are to place a smooth panel (like stainless, acrylic, or glass) that is smaller in outline than the tank and would allow easy removal of dust.


What about going bigger than the tank? Say two feet wide by five or six feet tall. Make it part of your decor. Hang it on the wall so it slides in behind the tank and is removable for cleaning. You could make it out of anything that ties into your decor. Maybe a panel covered in a washable wallpaper, those faux tin tiles, or just about anything that could be wiped down.


----------



## john4153 (Aug 3, 2010)

I like that thought. I generally follow the rule that if you are trying to fix a mistake, make it look intentional. So, something big might be better. The decor in the house is all rough sawn white cedar, mostly T&G. There is not one square inch of wall that is not. Cabinets and floors are ash. Only the shower stalls per se and the splashes behind the sinks are washable. It could use something to lighten the walls up, so maybe a faux tin or light panel would help. 

Thanks.

John


----------



## Petric (May 5, 2011)

With your post, I too, get good options about how to utilize the space.
Good idea to decorate and use it with enhancement.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

A can of compressed air to blow away the dust occationally.


----------



## john4153 (Aug 3, 2010)

As for the follow-up suggestions:

1) Compressed air will not work. It is a rough-sawn surface, and you cannot get a proper angle at it for the air to work. Dust will just stick, and the air will flow over it. I have considered something like a large (e.g., 2" diameter x 1 foot) stiff test-tube brush.

2) Carpet is not involved in this bathroom at all. But, I agree about the non-appeal of carpeting bath areas.

John


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Somebody wasn't thinking ahead when they put that cedar behind a toliet. Until you can think of a permanent fix try wiping the area real good with anti static dryer sheets or spray liquid antic static fabric softner. This will help repel the dust by a good amount. Works great on wood blinds.


----------

